# Fitovers Sunglasses For Wearers Of Prescription .



## yan19454 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am looking for fitovers sunglass which will fit comfortably over prescription eyewear and offer maximum UV protection. Do you have any recommedation ?

There is option called Cocoon clip on.

Thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 21, 2007)

*St. Augustine Clip-Ons.*

I got some of those -- just no-name generics, not Cocoons or FlipOvers -- from a flea market right off I-95 just south of St. Augustine FL -- $10 each, 2 for $18 I believe.  The stand had lots & lots & lots of'm, & the proprietor helpfully found just the right shape to match the lenses on my specs.  I bought a set on the way to Orlando in January a year or so back, then another set on the way home from Orlando.  The guy remembered me & sold me the 2nd for $8 so that it came out to $18 for the set of 2, even though I bought'm a week apart. Since then I've changed optical prescription, but the St. Augustine flea market clip-ons still work OK.  What's really amazing is that I managed to keep track of'm without losing either set.  Who'd a-thunk? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## EvelynK72 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Fitovers*

Fitovers is the name of a brand of sunglasses that fit over your prescriptions lenses.  The good thing about these sunglasses is that they also offer protection from sun coming in from the sides. Expect to pay about $30 - $40.  Here is their website:

http://www.fitovers.com/

There are other companies, such as cocoon, which make similar sunglasses.  I've found that I like the fit of some styles of fitovers vs cocoon, so which brand to buy is probably just a matter of personal preference.  Good places to find these are sports stores (Cabelas, Bass Pro, Sportsman Warehouse, etc.) and fishing & tackle stores.  

Good luck!


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 21, 2007)

We bought some Fitovers from the Opthamologist's office, for $40.  We lost them.  Found some that are very similar at Rite-Aid, for $20.  They work for us.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 21, 2007)

Wal-Mart has fit over type and the clip on glasses type in different lens sizes. The fit over type is great for the lake and we put them on keepers so they can hang from our necks when we take them off.

I have a pair of the clipons. I lost one pair but bought another.


----------



## KenK (Oct 21, 2007)

Paid $89.00 for a Rx pair at BJs.  All Polaroid lenses in different shades.  I don't remember about ultra violet light protection.  Took next day to make.


----------



## mamiecarter (Oct 21, 2007)

*Go on line look for safety glasses*

I buy them by the dozen for about $5 each. There are several occupational safety vendors that sell them.


----------



## yan19454 (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought some clip on from Marsh creek flea market in in Ponoco. While I kayak, it hurt my eye. I losted my clip on this summer. thinking about buying brand name is better. Since prescription len is expensive for the whole pair eye glass. I think fitover might be good alternation for driving. I might go to outdoor to try that on. Thx.


----------



## geekette (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't know about brand name, but DH got something like this at Walmart for $30 or so and he loves them.  He's diabetic so has some eye problems and these are fantastic.

told him to go get 2 more so he'd have a set in each car.


----------



## "Roger" (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is another brand (if you are really talking about MAXIMUM protection):

Solar Shield on Amazon

As with a number of the recommendations from other respondents to this thread, these protect you against light coming in from the side as well as through your glasses.  (I have no opinion as to which of these sort of glasses are the best.)

Otherwise, you might want a pair of clip ons. (Less bulky, less protection.)


----------



## ownsmany (Oct 22, 2007)

*fitovers*

I bought a pair from QVC and loved them.  Probably paid around $30 or so.  They cover my glasses all the way (I hate my glasses and prefer my contacts).  The sunglasses cover the glasses well.

A few months later I saw a cheaper version at discount store for like $5.  Like those as well.  My expensive QVC ones lost a lens and the cheap knockoffs lost the side piece.

I'll buy a couple more cheap pairs and try to take better care of them.


----------



## Emily (Oct 22, 2007)

I bought my 14 yo son a pair of Solarclips at Walgreens and he likes them.  They are unlike the clip-ons of old.  You can't tell they are not part of his glasses.  They are spring loaded in the center and you pull them and place them on the glass lens fronts.


----------

